# rooster with rooster



## clee3196 (Jun 1, 2013)

If have a rooster and some chicks that are growing up around him and and one of the chicks turns out to be a rooster will they be able to live together without fighting in the future? Since I'm not really introducing a new rooster to the others territory and the babies grew up around the adult. Thanks


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

“... will they be able to live together without fighting in the future?…”

Not likely. One ultimately will be the dominate rooster and the other the lesser rooster. The only way that can be determined is by fighting. Whether peace will reign depends on one accepting the role of lesser rooster. And the dominate rooster accepting the other one in the flock at all.


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

He probably wouldn't kill the young guy, but they will fight. If you bring in an adult it is a very difficult transition. Probably would end in death!


----------

